# engine is out!



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

pulled my 326 to clean my bay up and put new oil pan gasket on my engine. Im also putting my clutch on and putting in my M22. 

I have a built 400 but... its been sitting for around 15 years. It was in a T/A that ran 11's. Its not siezed. do you think it would fire up with some fresh fluids, plugs, cap, wires, and maybe that marvel mystery oil or what ever its called ? I dont think so but any suggestions?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Try to roll it over with a breaker bar, with the plugs out and see how it goes. I would pull the heads, and mains just to take a look, especially if it is that hipo. It depends how it was stored if it is good or not. I have a take out 350 from my 70 that has sat for years, but I think it will still run. Good luck.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it turns over, it should run. Me, I'd borrow a fiber-optic lite ore a borescope, and have a look-see inside the cylinders with the plugs our. No rust= godd to go. Marvel oil or atf also a really good idea, as listed above. I've seen engines that have sat for decades, start right up and run fine. We pulled a 1923 model T truck out of a field where it had sat for 55 years, flushed the carb, supplied a fuel can and a new battery, and the thing started up and ran well! You never know. Try the oil and the slow trurning before you pull heads, etc. You may luck out!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were mine and you haven't turned it over in years, I would pull the plugs and squit in the Marval mystery oil. Let it set for a few days, may be tip the motor from side to side to ensure the whole top of the piston gets coated with the oil. After a few days of squirting in more lube everyday, try to turn it over. The biggest risk is going to be having a ring or two stuck and breaking them when you turn it over. So if you feel too much resistance when the crank starts to move, back off and let it soak for a few more days. If it breaks free with a 'crunch', I'd maybe pull it apart to be sure you don't tear up a cyl wall with broken rings.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, havnt been on here in months.. well bad new. i havnt touched my car in atleast a month. ive been busy with school and work. money has been tight, lost my job lol... but im going to start working on it once it warms up a bit so i can paint.


anyway i have some more exhaust questions. i know i posted awhile back. i want to know a great set of LT headers to get. i had those crap summit headers that were messed up. i plan on keeping the 326. its built a bit so when i get money ill build my RA 400 up . 

well what is a good set of headers that will drop in with no problems clearing the zbar, clutch assembly, and wont scrap.the summit ones hit everything.having worn springs in front doesnt help

also is 2.5 inch good size for my 326? i plan to have violators with an hpipe.

and last, how much fun will my car be with the 326 backed by an M22?
thank you for your help and i hope every one is well!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

With a cam, headers and a 4bbl that 326 will do nicely in front of a 4-speed.
..and 2 1/2" exhaust will be perfect.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In the early '90's I bought a '65 GTO that had a 326 with a Holley, a big Crane cam, with a four speed and headers. Though not a 389, it ran very strong, and was a blast to drive. Paid 2 grand for the car, sold it to a friend a while later for 2700 after I did some work on it. It's being restored as we speak. Burgundy hardtop with black plates and all original panels in exc. shape. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks guys. i cant wait. with the violators it should sound very nice too in my opinion . i miss driving it so much. ive been stuck drivin my 92 corolla...lol well i do get to drive my gf's 05 legacy gt. but theres nothing like driving an old car.

would tri y headers fit good? do hey even make them?
thats awsome you got it for 2k lol..i picked mine up for 2400 5 years ago


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Most tri-y's listed don't work with a clutch. Check carefully with the manufacturer before buying.

Actually, your car would be better out of the hole with an M20. You don't need an M22 and the lower gear ratio of the M20 is a benefit with a heavier car. Factory cars that came with the M22 all had 3.73 or deeper gears mandatory. If you have something like 3.08's it will be necessary to slip the clutch a bit to get started out.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I hear good things about the fit and quality of DOUG'S HEADERS.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

im going to be putting in 3.73 gears anyway, my rear is shot it leaks and howls and isnt posi. i like the noise of the m22 also.
i have heard good things about dougs also but im not sure if i want to spend 600 for a set. i know you get what you pay for and "cry when you buy it or cry everytime you use it" lol i like that saying but i dont think ill be able to afford it with school and everything.
i want to get a good set now so when i put it back together within the next few days i dont have to lift the motor again because it is already out now.it had to be with my crapy horrible summit headers.

ive been looking at reviews on hedman street headers. what are your oppinions/experience on them.im going to call them smetime soon to make sure itll work with the clutch linkage and all also. they are about 250 bucks.more in my price range now.

a bunch of people are telling me to just get my manifolds bored out, but that isnt going to get the sound i want like the headers will. am i correct or no?

oh forgot to ask, i have a qjet from a 400. would that be better then a edelbrock carb if the qjet is tuned?

**srry for always having long posts and not responding right away, and thanks again i appreciate all the help i can get! :cheers


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the Qjunk for street use over any other carb. Just me, but I have been messing with them since 1986. I have Holly and afb's also.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

On a student budget, and a 326, the Q-jet will do great. I have a Holley 750 on mine, looks great, but the 10 MPG and not enough HP to justify it is pushing me to put my Edelbrock 600 back on and tune it for cruise, not power.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks, ill use the qjet then. my edelbrock needs to be rebuilt anyways. yea i just want a decent cruising car and when i want to go it goes.nothing crazy at all


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Dougs headers seem to the best for fit and quality with Pontiacs!! Maybe Ram air manifolds D ports from RamAir restos? I ran a 66 Lemans with a tuned 326 / manual 4spd quick enough performed well. I agree with geeteeohguy on the 400 scenario' soak bores' drop sump check oil state and turn over by hand few times. I had a 401 Buick nail head motor running same way after 10 years or more sat in a garden. When I dropped the sump the oil dropped out like jelly but after a freshen up and flushing it ran sweet. Still running today after an initial rebuild15 years later.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

yes ive been hearing a lot of good about dougs headers, well im putting my manifolds back on and saving for them. the 400 sat in a trans am, the guy i got it from rebuilt it and put not even 2k miles on it and let it sit until i picked it up. the car was about a foot into the ground, it sank lol. but honestly there wasnt that much rot on the car surprisingly. but any way it was in the car so it didnt get full of water or anything. im going to do what you said GT, geeteeohguy, and what every one else has said. so ill see if it turns over and cranks ill drop it in my car, but i deffinatly want to use the 326 with the 4speed for a bit. 

:cheers


----------

